# Do you look like "a different person" with + without makeup?



## luvsic (Dec 29, 2009)

So, are you one of those girls who looks like a COMPLETELY different person with and without makeup?

I am just one of those girls who just can't pull it together when I don't have makeup on. And I mean, a lot of makeup. Although I make it look like it's not a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I have modeled my makeup styling after that of the victoria's secret angels...light, airy, dreamy and LOOKING like they don't have a ton on when they really do) Unfortunately, I am not one of the lucky swipe-on-mascara-and-go girls...(although I wish I could be!) I go ALL OUT! And I'm telling ya, I look way different. WAY. Unrecognizable different. 

Eyeliner, mascara, false lashes, eye contouring (with a few different shadows), nose contouring, lip liner, lipstick...the works.

How about you guys? I don't really feel bad about it. It's just, if I ever stay at a place that is more rural, I don't think putting on all the makeup I do would be as practical...oh well, I'd make it work. lol. 

Personal anecdote of proof: Once I was waiting for my friend in class and didn't have any makeup on. I saw him come in and glance over the room, looking for me. I called out his name and he looked at me, with a confused look on his face for a second.

Him: I didn't even recognize you!
Me: Why? 
Him: You don't look the same without makeup... 
Me: ...Is that a bad thing? 
Him: Well..uh...no. You just look...different. (AKA, yes, I prefer you with makeup, Mani.)

Personal anecdote of proof 2: 

Mom: WOW, you look like 2 different people with and without makeup! lol, my mom doesn't lie, either. 

Feel free to share stories of such!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes and no. I can pull off the almost no makeup look but only do that if I'm going to the gym or if I'm in a hurry so yes when I do my makeup like that I do look very recognizable. When I do a full face, dramatic heavy eye makeup with false lashes and lots of eyeliner, contouring, lips etc then not so much. I like an inbetween sort of look. I don't wear false lashes everyday or really dark eyeshadows but I do like a defined look and will lightly contour my cheeks too. I still look like myself then too.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 29, 2009)

I look....acceptable without makeup on; I can get away with it now that I don't have so much acne and redness anymore. I like to wear makeup though; it makes me feel a little better. I tend to go more for the neutrals and the natural look during the day though. I definetly get a more postive response from people when I have makeup (a full face) on though.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 29, 2009)

Honestly, I don't wear that much makeup usually. I remember when I got my first MAC Makeover, I looked like someone totally different.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have a face that "takes" a lot of makeup very well. I guess you could say my face is better closes to it's natural look. Sometimes I really want to be one of those people who look completely transformed like I see in the FOTD sections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I do wear a face full of makeup, either done by myself or a professional MA. People always say it's "not me" and I look better with less makeup. 

I look best when I just focus on one area of my face. Ie. a red lipstick paired with winged eyeliner. Or a moderately smoky eye. That's it, anything more people start telling me I don't look like myself.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh! lol

My face looks horrible without make-up! Haha, well atleast I think so..

My boyfriend swears I look "cute" - well, all know what "cute" can mean though hahaha. I personally think I look like a little kid without make up - very bland. My skin is pretty uneven and I have a lot of hyperpigmentation and acne scarring, so I refuse to go out without a full face of make-up. Just foundation looks kind of funny, so if I'm going "natural" - I'll atleast put on some liner and smudge a bit of darker shadow on my lid to give some dimension. I always use a coloured gloss too - or Dr. Pepper chapstick because it gives off enough colour.

I can go without contouring, blush, highlighter, lots of eyeshadow, lipstick and concealer....but I NEED foundation, powder and eyeliner atleast.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 30, 2009)

I still look like myself, but I think I look nicer with makeup.

My skin is pretty good, so I just wear a powder foundation and don't really try to conceal much... I love my freckles and what not.  What I go crazy with is eye makeup!  I at least have to have mascara on if I leave the house, usually more.


----------



## vica (Dec 30, 2009)

yes, with makeup i look like a pretty asian girl and without makeup i look like a kid. sometimes cute if i dont break out haha
i have some old acne pigmentation and redness so i feel like i need to put on foundation. then when i have a full face of foundation it kinda erases my eyes so i have to wear some eyeliner and a little eyeshadow ..then i dont look complete without blush, lashes, etc so i guess i have to wear a full face of makeup to look better... lately ive been too lazy to put on makeup so ive been wearing just tinted moisturizer and a little eyeliner. it makes me look like a tired little kid..with uneven pigmentation..lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 30, 2009)

I have pretty godo skin, so i feel comfortable with no makeup, but prefer to wear it. 
During school, when im very busy and don't have time to put on makeup, I get comments all the time. One teacher insists on telling me how different i look everyday. I dont know if its a good thing or not. I dont think i look any different, but others have agreed with her.

My boyfriend prefers me makeup free. He says he likes to see my freckles in all their glory. I dont know, i dont think i look different at all.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 30, 2009)

Junkie - I don't like being called cute either. As Manny from Degrassi says, "I don't wanna be adorable. Bunnies and puppies are adorable." Maybe my VS bra will help me get rid of the "cute" haha...I think my makeup is definitely more sultry than cute, but it seems like I still get treated like that "cute kid sister" a lot...hmmm. I'm digressing. I gotta shake things up this year! No more "cute" mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_yes, with makeup i look like a pretty asian girl and without makeup i look like a kid. sometimes cute if i dont break out haha
i have some old acne pigmentation and redness so i feel like i need to put on foundation. then when i have a full face of foundation it kinda erases my eyes so i have to wear some eyeliner and a little eyeshadow ..then i dont look complete without blush, lashes, etc so i guess i have to wear a full face of makeup to look better... lately ive been too lazy to put on makeup so ive been wearing just tinted moisturizer and a little eyeliner. it makes me look like a tired little kid..with uneven pigmentation..lol._

 
ME TOO. I am Asian too, and I look like a little girl without makeup. And I go all out on the falsies too! I love to play up my eyes the most. They're the most fun, I think my eyes kind of look like Valeria Mazza's eyes (below) when played up (even though I'm Asian haha...) My skin is ok - I am usually too lazy to bother with foundation (I just conceal zits and put on powder to lock in contouring) but I need need need eyeliner/lashes/eyeshadow. Contouring is such a must for me I've become such an addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is kinda the look I do every day! O_O






Since my eyes are smaller, I think it looks like I have a lot more than I really do...oh heck with it, I do have a lot on =P blegh.

It feels weird when people comment "you look tired" / "are you ok?" when i don't have makeup on...errr, i don't really know how to respond to that. I just brush it off, most of the time. 

I find it funny when people say "you look better w/o so much makeup!" because maybe I don't think they really know how different I look without it...I'm used to wearing so much...I feel very naked without it. If I really don't care/am really tired I'll just contour/put on some powder and be out the door (to grocery shopping or something) but that's rare. Otherwise, class, shopping, whatever...it's that look ^^ 

Lucky ladies who dont need a lot to be gorg! We are all jealous.


----------



## carmenhoney (Dec 30, 2009)

I mean everyone looks different when they wear makeup in comparison to when they don't wear makeup. I don't apply too much foundation because it can look obvious. But this is where good skin comes into play. If you have good skin to begin with, you don't need much coverup. I apply my makeup with a light hand because I don't really care for the "you look different with makeup" comment. I almost never hear that. I wear makeup because my face looks nicer with it, but like I said, everyone's face looks nicer with makeup. Every woman looks better with either lashes/mascara, blush, lipstick, something. The majority of people are darker around the eye area, so when you apply concealer, you do look more alive and alert, therefore you do look different. But I find that people who usually make comments like that are in desperate need of makeup or some type of cosmetic enhancement themselves, so I usually ignore them and keep on truckin'.


----------



## Diva009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been told by others and by my mom that i look like two completely diff ppl. my daily make up routine consist of :

mac studio finish concealer nc45, mac sff nc45, (mac studio fix powder nc45, when i need more coverage), mac blacktrack fluid line ( sometimes with feline underneath), diorshow mascara, a powder and pencil for my brows, mac mineralize blush in merrily, and my lips vary. it sounds like alot but it doesn't look like much. Plus it only takes me 15 min at the very most.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 30, 2009)

carmenhoney, I can see what you are saying. I guess what I meant to say is, some people, no matter how much they wear, still look like themselves. Hmm, it's hard to describe...my sister has really pretty almond-shaped eyes, and she just doesn't look too different with or without all the eyeliner/eyeshadow/fake lashes in the world. She has natural beauty, in my opinion...maybe I am just one of those girls with a "canvas" face, who looks pretty different with and without it. Kinda like eva:


----------



## DaniCakes (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carmenhoney* 

 
_I mean everyone looks different when they wear makeup in comparison to when they don't wear makeup. I don't apply too much foundation because it can look obvious. But this is where good skin comes into play. If you have good skin to begin with, you don't need much coverup. I apply my makeup with a light hand because I don't really care for the "you look different with makeup" comment. I almost never hear that. I wear makeup because my face looks nicer with it, but like I said, everyone's face looks nicer with makeup. Every woman looks better with either lashes/mascara, blush, lipstick, something. The majority of people are darker around the eye area, so when you apply concealer, you do look more alive and alert, therefore you do look different. But I find that people who usually make comments like that are in desperate need of makeup or some type of cosmetic enhancement themselves, so I usually ignore them and keep on truckin'._

 
LOL You girls are so funny. I've gotten the you look different with makeup comments. As I've gotten older, I really don't care so much. Most of the women who make these comments need a little lipgloss and mascara, highlights/good haircut or something to make them look more attractive to me. As long as you are comfortable and confident within yourself, the opinions of others shouldn't matter.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I do! especially since I have terrible skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I didn't look different with make up then I wouldn't wear it..lol or at least not so much.

I also look younger without it, and it doesn't help when you're 5' heh.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

if i wear light make-up (wash of color, mascara, light blush, foundation, gloss) i look the same. people usually think i'm not wearing any.
when i go all out i do look a lot different, in my opinion a lot better. i get the most compliments when i do a dark lip and light eye (with or without black eyeliner). however i feel the best with a smokey eye, that's my favorite look.. that or brights. most people do not like brights on me but oh well lol. 
i get the most compliments from men when i do stay natural but it's not really my thing, unless i'm at work or something.


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I have pretty godo skin, so i feel comfortable with no makeup, but prefer to wear it._

 

I agree with this. I mean I guess everyone looks different, even if only slightly when wearing makeup (thats the point right ? lol). But I don't look like a completely different person at all. I almost look the same.. almost. 

But then again I dont wear foundation or concealer ever. I actually have never worn it, so who knows. Even when I go out at night my face is how you see it in the day (with eyeshadow, and blush of course). And during a regular day all I ever really need is eyeliner. Thats it. I dunno with makeup I feel the more you wear, the more you need. So I keep it to bare minimum.

However I definately understand look like you 5 without makeup because I have such a young face. Even with make up on, my face still looks very young.


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

delete


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

delete


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

delete


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think I look too terribly different without makeup. It depends on the day for me because sometimes I feel prettier with makeup, and sometimes I feel prettier without it. I think that because my skin has improved so much it is easier for me to feel comfortable without makeup.
I used to think I looked so much better/completely different with makeup, but others told me I looked pretty much the same... so I don't think I look like a different person with makeup!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 30, 2009)

well, I feel better with makeup on, I'm so used to it that I feel naked w/o it. I don't think I look that different with or w/o makeup though. I don't wear false lashes or do heavy contouring. Ms skin is ok and my eyebrows are naturally full so I don't ever fill them. I will try to post a before and after pic when I get home tonight


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 30, 2009)

absolutely yes.  in fact i get frustrated over this subject because so many others think they look unacceptable without makeup when they really don't look bad at all and i WISH i could be that way.

my skin overall isn't really bad but normally i have a very uneven skintone, permanent reddish areas, freckles, and the worst, and i mean THE WORST, eye circles.  i don't mean just a bluish tint under my eyes but literally my whole lid & under eye area is discolored with a brownish/bluish color.  it's disgusting.  i'm pretty sure it comes from my dad's side but i either look like my eyes are bruised or that i'm always wearing brown eye shadow.  my mom finally made a comment about it recently and asked me if my eyes have always been that way.  uh yeah, thanks mom!  haha  either way, it's disappointing because even though i use heavy concealer, most eye shadows i use aren't true to color because of the discoloration.  even with a primer and base added!  it sucks.  it's so bad i've even been sent home from work before because i went without makeup one day & the manager thought i was really sick!  it's so gross.  

but yeah, if i'm super lazy i'll stick go out in public without makeup but i look & feel much better with it on!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

i do go out without it sometimes.. my skin is usually clear but i have some scarring from when i had acne


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At work I don't wear a lot of makeup, just very natural looks.

But I love trying a lot of different looks with makeup in my freetime!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2009)

hhhmmm... i think i look very much the same without make up on! my skin tone is slightly un-even so i have a slightly yellow tone near my mouth area. and of course i usually have a spot somewhere or other! but i think i look ok. so ok that for the first time in my life i have been going to work without make up on every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm proud of myself for doing this because there was a time where i wouldn't leave the house without a full face on. now i will go to work and talk to strangers with my naked face. one guy at work told me i even looked nice with no make up on.

however for the record i love wearing make up and i personally prefer it when i do wear it because i like the bright colours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














the top pic is with make up and this is without make up... obviously!


----------



## luvsic (Dec 30, 2009)

^ you ladies are gorgeous without makeuo (suzanne + LMD84!!) ghahh!

Today I went to a MAC pro store and got bone beige for contouring!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Does anyone else notice that the lighting in MAC (at least the one I went to) washes makeup out a little bit? I felt like it was VERY unflattering when I walked into the store and looked in the mirror, but when I checked in the car again my makeup was fine and my eyes looked lined nicely + heavily lol...but in the store I looked washed out!! :/ It was kind of like "bathroom lighting" which totally washes out the face, and makeup.


----------



## Shanti (Dec 31, 2009)

I think I look very different with and without makeup, obviously better WITH.
The bare minimum I'll wear when I'm out for long-ish periods of time is:
-powder foundation
-concealer for undereyes
-eyebrow powder
-contour powder below cheekbones and jawline

Without at least concealer, people think I look ill =_=
I love to doll up and wear lots of makeup when I go out, but surprisingly I get complimented the most when I wear an amount in between.

Naked face:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/382.jpg

The usual:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/016.jpg

Full face:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/102.jpg

I prefer the usual... looking like a polished version of myself, but not nearly unrecognizable. 
I'm hoping I could get away with less when I eventually lose weight and get rhinoplasty in the hopefully not-so-distant future though.


----------



## darbywynn318 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think I look too different without makeup as I often only do foundation blush and eye makeup. I prefer to go out with makeup on as I just feel more comfortable but I can go out to do small errands without anything on. However I have to straighten my hair at least or I look like a major hot mess haha. I've been surprised by reactions to no makeup though! There are times where I have gotten a lot of positive attention without makeup and I'm always surprised haha. 

Luvsic- ITA! I hate the lighting in my MAC it seems way to harsh which doesn't make sense to me. I find that it makes everyone look like they have cakey foundation no matter how good their skin is.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_carmenhoney, I can see what you are saying. I guess what I meant to say is, some people, no matter how much they wear, still look like themselves. Hmm, it's hard to describe...my sister has really pretty almond-shaped eyes, and she just doesn't look too different with or without all the eyeliner/eyeshadow/fake lashes in the world. She has natural beauty, in my opinion...maybe I am just one of those girls with a "canvas" face, who looks pretty different with and without it. Kinda like eva: 




_

 
I always considered myself a "canvas face," because I'm relatively plain. People get upset when I say that, but I'm like, "nonono, it's a good thing!" LOL! I go without make-up 90% of the time, and just a little bit of makeup 9% of the time...it's that 1% of the time when I wear make-up for pictures or clubbing that REALLY odds people out. XD


Without it--that hat is not mine, unfortunately:






With a little:
















With a lot...go make-up transformations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















(Me having eyebrows is usually one of the major shockers for most people when they see me with my full face done.)





The plainer the canvas, the better the painting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: yes, I am very freckly. I do not try to hide my freckles.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_I think I look very different with and without makeup, obviously better WITH.
The bare minimum I'll wear when I'm out for long-ish periods of time is:
-powder foundation
-concealer for undereyes
-eyebrow powder
-contour powder below cheekbones and jawline

Without at least concealer, people think I look ill =_=
I love to doll up and wear lots of makeup when I go out, but surprisingly I get complimented the most when I wear an amount in between.

Naked face:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/382.jpg

The usual:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/016.jpg

Full face:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...0alone/102.jpg

I prefer the usual... looking like a polished version of myself, but not nearly unrecognizable. 
I'm hoping I could get away with less when I eventually lose weight and get rhinoplasty in the hopefully not-so-distant future though._

 
OMG, LJ-LOVER!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hellooooo doll.

You look so gorgeous in the last picture! I think you look cute without makeup too. I agree with you - I might get some things...em, tweaked in the future too...otherwise, I'm trying to make the most of it NOW, with lots of contouring and eye makeup to distract :/ 

darbywynn318 - THANK YOU! I thought I was the only one who noticed that! It's so odd, it's a makeup store - you're supposed to look good with your full face, not washed out! :O I'm confused as to why they do that...


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think I do. And others have commented on it regularly, as I work in the retail field.

I prefer myself with makeup on. I can't even leave the house lately without at least putting concealer, powder and blush on to even out my skintone. But I do tend to go for the natural look either way, even if I am wearing a full face.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 31, 2009)

Kragey you look BEAUTIFUL with or without makeup..the B + W pictures look amazing!

I TOTALLY have a "canvas" face. My eyes take makeup pretty well, I really love contouring and playing with them. Otherwise though, I look pretty blah without anything on lol. I don't really mind though...I feel slightly naked without it, but nothing too cringe-worthy. I just say it's me not looking my best. It feels so cool when I undergo a "transformation" in the mirror when I do my makeup...yeah sounds cheesy but whatever


----------



## moonlit (Dec 31, 2009)

susanne and Lou, you both look great with and without makeup.. 

anyways: 

I do feel like a different person lol when I wear makeup.. once I have started there is no going  back, people tell me I look sick without eyeliner 0_0

sometimes When I want to fake being sick at work ,it  helps a lot haha

I have terrible skin- acne + pigmentation grrr so I cannot live without foundation.. and plain foundation is scary so I do wear a lil eyeliner and blush/highlighter


----------



## luvsic (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_susanne and Lou, you both look great with and without makeup.. 

anyways: 

I do feel like a different person lol when I wear makeup.. once I have started there is no going  back, people tell me I look sick without eyeliner 0_0

sometimes When I want to fake being sick at work ,it  helps a lot haha

I have terrible skin- acne + pigmentation grrr so I cannot live without foundation.. and plain foundation is scary so I do wear a lil eyeliner and blush/highlighter_

 
When I used to work in retail, my manager once told me this..."GIRL PUT ON SOME MAKEUP, YOU LOOK SICK" (I usually just had bronzer on) lol...cause I had come up to work dolled up one day, and just wearing the bare minimum the next. Apparently I looked wayyy too underdone at work =P from that day on I wore a full face.

Yep, just one of those girls who can't pull of the no makeup thing. Like you, I feel different when I wear my full face too! And yes, I do it daily  It makes me more confident...I must look a little silly at the gym, but I go straight from class to the gym, and if I put my makeup on for class then oh well, I'm not going to take it off just for when I go to the gym  

When I don't feel like working out in public, too, I just wear my bare face at home and jump rope. Hey, it's good cardio!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

I actually feel a little awkward going out in public with a full face of make-up on, probably because I'm not used to doing it for daytime wear.  Even wearing a small amount of make-up makes me feel a little hypersensitive, like when I go to class and stuff.


----------



## revinn (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I just say, luvsic, that I am convinced we are the SAME PERSON. Every post you make could be something I wrote, I swear..

I look incredibly different without makeup. My eyebrows are rather scraggly and sparse, so filling them in makes a huge difference. I have a lot of light acne scarring, discoloration and large pores, but fortunately I can make my skin look flawless with foundation; that's another huge change. My eyes are just kind of blah, my nose looks even bigger..it's just bad.

I think my face is so plain and boring without makeup. My freshman (last year) year of university, I lived on res and I kind of cut back on the amount of makeup I wore. I was walking on campus one day with a cute outfit on, my hair done, and my makeup all done up, a change from the ponytail and sweats that had become my uniform, and I walked by my best guy friend. He did a double take and said, "I forgot what you looked like with makeup on!" This year I've kind of found a balance between done up and au naturel for timeliness sake, but I still prefer the way I look with a full face.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 1, 2010)

Susanne, and Kragey look amazing without makeup ( and I want that cookie in the pic lol)

Lou looks absolutely divine!!

IMO I think I look the same with or without it, I mean there's no "transformation"


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Susanne, and Kragey look amazing without makeup ( and I want that cookie in the pic lol)

Lou looks absolutely divine!!

IMO I think I look the same with or without it, I mean there's no "transformation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aawwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks sweetie. your comment has given me more confidence


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_aawwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks sweetie. your comment has given me more confidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no problem! I like seeing pics of specktra members sans makeup!!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 1, 2010)

I like to think that as women makeup just enhances our natural beauty!  Although ask a man and I'm sure they have a different opinion.  

I don't see a huge difference but when I put makeup on my hubby always says "wow who you getting all dolled up for?"!  So I guess it is all in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 1, 2010)

ok, so I'm gonna add my before and after as well. I know I don't look that different but I prefer me with makeup. I feel much more put together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





without makeup:





with makeup:


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 2, 2010)

*sigh*
Let me join in as well!!!
No makeup( except the eyebrows, sorry, can't leave the house without them)




Com makeup ( I think I look the same, nothing special)
I actually usually wear a full face outside, but I mean sometimes I sleep in and only have time for eyebrows, so I would go outside with nothing on, so I guess ppl are used to me either way


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 3, 2010)

i think all you ladies look fab withoutv the make up!


----------

